# New: Profile background images



## Chris (Feb 16, 2008)

*This is for Contributors and MVP's only.*







You can now add a background image to your user profile. Profile images must come from your albums. To edit your albums, in the UserCP, under Networking, click Pictures & Albums. Once you upload your background picture, click on it and grab the full link to it in the title bar, which will look like this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/album.php?albumid=1&pictureid=56

Then, to add the background image, in your UserCP under Profile, click on Customize Profile and paste the entire URL in the background image box, and save it.For an example, just check my profile. If you run into any problems or have questions, just let me know.

Note: NWS profile pics will result in visits from Mr. Ban.


----------



## Michael (Feb 16, 2008)

New profiles are looking sharp. Very Myspace, but better.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 16, 2008)

@.the TomAwesome comment

cool stuff man, just don't make it too myspacy, lol

I pimped mine out, very nice


----------

